# liability issues



## brady77

Zdravim vas,

resim s pojistovnou nejake vyrovnani ohledne skody pri dovolene v Italii. Chtel bych se s vami poradit ohledne spojeni "liability issues". Nize je cely text:

We are making inquiries about the details of this accident. Regardless the liability issue, please send us the pieces of evidence and the documents of all your claims.
On receipt of all the documents we will immediately inform you about our determinations.

Pripadne poprosim o preklad i zbytku textu, protoze si nejsem jisty jak vyznamem "pieces of evidence", tak ani vyznamem "documents of all your claims".

Dekuji. 

Pekny vecer.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý večer! Tento text zřejmě nenapsal rodilý mluvčí, jde nejspíš o překlad do angličtiny. "Regardless of the liability issue" dává problém: bud' "bez ohledu na (naši) povinnost nahradit škodu" nebo "bez ohledu na míru naší povinnosti nahradit škodu", nebo "bez ohledu na to, kdo škodu zavinil", nebo možná něco jiného.  Není to vůbec jasné, ale taky ani nemusí být podstatné.

"Pieces of evidence and documents of all your claims" is, again, poor English and unclear. I guess it imeans any kind of paperwork or documents relevant to your claim. You don't say what sort of incident it was - a car accident. theft of your possessions, something else?   Did you report the incident to the police?  If so, did they give you any kind of crime report?   If you are claiming for loss of goods, do you have the receipts for the purchase of the goods? Do you have any photographic evidence of any damage?

Sometimes people make false insurance claims about losses or incidents that never happened. Here the insurance company wants any documentary evidence to support your claim, i.e. to show that the loss happened, and the extent of the loss.


----------



## littledogboy

Ano, souhlasím s Enquiring Mind a přesto si troufám nabídnout překlad:

Podrobnosti nehody vyšetřujeme. Bez ohledu na otázku právní odpovědnosti nám prosím pošlete důkazy a dokumenty ke všem vašim (pojistným) nárokům. Jakmile všechny dokumenty dostaneme, okamžitě vám sdělíme naše rozhodnutí.

[nebo: Bez ohledu na to, kdo má právní odpovědnost]


----------



## brady77

Je to presne, jak pisete, Enquiring Mind. Slo o kradez v hotelu pri dovolene na lyzich. Policie u toho byla a protokol existuje. Nerozumim pouze pozadavku na predlozeni nejakych dukazu, ze k cinu opravdu doslo. Toto by snad mela resit prave policie a ne poskozeny - i s tim ale bude jeste problem, protoze pokoj byl otevren nenasilne (tedy nekdo z personalu hotelu s kartou).

Kazdopadne dekuji Vam i littledogboy.


----------



## littledogboy

v tom textu nic nenasvědčuje, že by to někdo řešil trestně, slovo claims a liability se vztahují buď k občanskému řízení nebo k pojišťovnictví


----------



## littledogboy

protokol myslím bude právě jedním z těch důkazů/dokumentů


----------

